# meow



## elrick (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi
No...this cute Persian at my avatar isn't me...and he isn't mine...but I've made his photo ...and I'm a photographer, who likes to take pictures of Cats 8)


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome aboard. Have any cats of your own? Or maybe a dog? If not, we'll soon convert you to a cat addict :twisted: :lol:


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the Forums


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## elrick (Jan 21, 2005)

*Aonir, rosalie, Lori:* Thank You!
*Aonir:*Currently I don't have any Cats. And, certainly, I don't have any dogs. However I'm Cat addict already, as they are my favorite creatures...and models. 8)


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

So what's holding you back from getting one (or two)? 

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## elrick (Jan 21, 2005)

*Padunk, jessamica8:*Thank You!
*Padunk*:well...as much as I want to...but now it's not right time for it...
because to take photo of the Cat all I need is my camera...  
now to own a Cat (or to be owned by Cat  ) requires a lot more...


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I completely understand. I hope you enjoy it here and continue to share photos of some your previous and current subjects.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. Hopefully we get to see some more photos that you took of cats


----------



## elrick (Jan 21, 2005)

*kitkat:* Thank You!


----------

